# Turtle Creek 06/09



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hit the creek yesterday while Boss Dogg spent time with her boys. Caught the most Oyster Crackers I ever have. 6 in an hour and a half. Biggest one looked to be a about a pound. Thank God I wasn't using circle hooks. I would have been pi$$ed at wasting them.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Not the best target but it pullage....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

This is true. Really wanted to get in on the flattie action. They have been slamming em up to 6lbs on mackerel, but them little bastiges tore me up as well as the dink sea bass. Went through two bags of fillets in 3 hours.


----------

